# The Progressive Line In Freemasonry: How It Can Benefit Your Lodge (Or Not)



## JJones (Feb 6, 2018)

So I made another video.

I enjoy making them so I'll go ahead and keep sharing them until you chase me off with sticks and rocks.

Frankly, I'm surprised it hasn't happened already.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 7, 2018)

JJones said:


> I enjoy making them so I'll go ahead and keep sharing them until you chase me off with sticks ...



We call them timbers.  They were transported by boat then over land.  Chasing folks off is not their purpose.


----------



## Zack (Feb 7, 2018)

I find your efforts to be well thought out and without rancor.  Keep it up.


----------



## LK600 (Feb 7, 2018)

Another good vid, Thanks!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zack said:


> I find your efforts to be well thought out and without rancor. Keep it up.





LK600 said:


> Another good vid, Thanks!


Agreed!


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good stuff for sure. I would add that the small lodges sometimes don't have any other choice other than the 'assembly line' style progressive line. Also, I think people get burned out and it goes back to guarding the West. Do we have guys coming in that are going to stay active and pull their weight or is poor ol' Brother Secretary going to be pulling most of the weight? Like you said, the JS/SS usually don't even show up and only sit in their spots on degree night, whether it's necessary or not. I've never seen them help with the meal and drink time at any lodge I've been to. I'm sure many Stewards do their jobs in lodges but not always. It's usually the Wardens and WM that only take it seriously and the WM may not want to get hung up in the East for multiple years because it can be daunting without help.


----------



## JJones (Feb 7, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> We call them timbers.  They were transported by boat then over land.  Chasing folks off is not their purpose.



You didn't say anything about the rocks though, nice try at getting me to drop my guard! 



CLewey44 said:


> Good stuff for sure. I would add that the small lodges sometimes don't have any other choice other than the 'assembly line' style progressive line. Also, I think people get burned out and it goes back to guarding the West. Do we have guys coming in that are going to stay active and pull their weight or is poor ol' Brother Secretary going to be pulling most of the weight? Like you said, the JS/SS usually don't even show up and only sit in their spots on degree night, whether it's necessary or not. I've never seen them help with the meal and drink time at any lodge I've been to. I'm sure many Stewards do their jobs in lodges but not always. It's usually the Wardens and WM that only take it seriously and the WM may not want to get hung up in the East for multiple years because it can be daunting without help.



I've never been a member of a big lodge so most of my Masonic experience comes from rural lodges. You're completely right that sometimes we have no choice other than to move people up. Keeping a disinterested or exhausted WM in the East is very unhealthy for the lodge also.


----------

